# FR: why he did it



## EdSteves

Bonsoir à vous !

J'ai des problèmes avec les pronoms - surtout ceux qui remplacent un verbe. Franchement, je ne sais pas s'ils existent dans le sens de mes phrases ! J'apprécierais des conseils, s'il vous plaît.

Le premier exemple que j'ai lu dans ce forum:

I ate an apple, which made me sick.
_J'ai mangé une pomme, ce qui m'a rendue malade._

Je comprends cela parce que c'est l'acte de manger qui m'a rendu malade, plutôt que le pomme, alors on utilise « ce qui ».

Pourtant, j'ai un exemple où le pronom vient à la fin de la phrase en anglais, et elle me trouble !

He stole a car; I don't know why *he did it.*

Mes essais (je ne suis pas convaincu en utilisant le verbe « voler » deux fois aussi) :
_Il a volé une voiture, je ne sais pas pourquoi il l'a volé._ (Don't think this is right because it is not a direct object)
_Il a volé une voiture, je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a volé._ (??)
Il a volé une voiture, de quelle raison je n'ai aucune idée. (A possible way around it?)

Je pense qu'il y aurait les autres exemples en anglais, mais je ne peux pas y penser en ce moment 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bpipoly

La chose qu'il a volée, c'est l'objet direct du verbe. Donc, je pense que le pronom "le" marche ici :

Il a volé une voiture ; je ne sais pas la raison pour laquelle il l'a volée. 

Il a volé une voiture ; je ne sais pas la raison pour laquelle il l'a faite.


----------



## Thomas1

EdSteves said:


> [...]
> Pourtant, j'ai un exemple où le pronom vient à la fin de la phrase en anglais, et elle me trouble !
> 
> He stole a car; I don't know why *he did it.*
> 
> Mes essais (je ne suis pas convaincu en utilisant le verbe « voler » deux fois aussi) :
> _Il a volé une voiture, je ne sais pas pourquoi il l'a volé._ (Don't think this is right because it is not a direct object)
> _Il a volé une voiture, je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a volé._ (??)
> Il a volé une voiture, de quelle raison je n'ai aucune idée. (A possible way around it?)
> [...]


He stole a car; I don't know why he did it.
Il a volé une voiture ; je ne sais pas pourquoi il l'a fait.

Il a volé une voiture ; je ne sais pas pourquoi il en a volé. [If the direct object is preceded by an indeterminate article (here it's 'une'), then you replace it with 'en'.]
He stole a car, I don't know why he stole it.

Il a volé une voiture. Pour quelle raison ? Je n'en ai aucune idée.
He stole a car. For what reason? I have no idea.


----------



## quinoa

Attention ici :
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il l'a vol*ée *(accord /l'/ qui remplace /la voiture/)
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il l'a fai*t* (accord avec /l'/ qui remplace /le fait de voler, l'acte/)


----------



## jann

EdSteves said:


> J'ai des problèmes avec les pronoms - surtout ceux qui remplacent un verbe.


I think perhaps you have confused yourself in part by the way you've framed the question. 

A pronoun does not replace a verb.  It replaces a noun.  Sometimes we want to avoid repeating a whole phrase or idea that contains not just a noun but also a verb, etc.  In this situation, we need to "nominalize" the entire idea with _"ce_" (as in _ce qui _or _ce que_, literally: "that which"), or by using the neutral pronoun _le_.

So in your example about stealing a car, you'll notice that we don't actually replace the verb with a pronoun, not even in English.  We can replace the noun with a pronoun (car -> one), or we can nominalize the act of stealing a car (as "it") and at the same time replace the original verb (steal) with a generic verb (do) to give us "did it."  

Il a volé une voiture. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il en a volé une. / ...I don't know why he stole one.
Il a volé une voiture.  Je ne sais pas pourquoi il l'a fait.  / ...I don't know why he did it.
Il a volé une voiture. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. / ...I don't know why.

In the second sentence, "l'/it" represents the act of stealing a car (just as _ce qui_ represented the act of eating an apple when you were explaining the other example to yourself).  And so we still need a verb... hence the addition of did/_faire_.

Does that help at all?


----------



## Marie3933

EdSteves said:


> He stole a car; I don't know why *he did it.*


Hello EdSteves,
 In your sentence, "it" is not the car (compare : _I don’t know why he stole it_).
  "it" = the sentence "he stole a car", the act of stealing a car, what you have just said before.
  -> to substitute a verb, an idea or a whole sentence, you have to use "le" or "ça" (neutral pronouns).
_Je ne sais pas pourquoi il a fait *ça*. / Je ne sais pas pourquoi il *l’*a fait._


----------



## EdSteves

jann said:


> I think perhaps you have confused yourself in part by the way you've framed the question.
> 
> A pronoun does not replace a verb.  It replaces a noun.  Sometimes we want to avoid repeating a whole phrase or idea that contains not just a noun but also a verb, etc.  In this situation, we need to "nominalize" the entire idea with _"ce_" (as in _ce qui _or _ce que_, literally: "that which"), or by using the neutral pronoun _le_.
> 
> So in your example about stealing a car, you'll notice that we don't actually replace the verb with a pronoun, not even in English.  We can replace the noun with a pronoun (car -> one), or we can nominalize the act of stealing a car (as "it") and at the same time replace the original verb (steal) with a generic verb (do) to give us "did it."
> 
> Il a volé une voiture. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il en a volé une. / ...I don't know why he stole one.
> Il a volé une voiture.  Je ne sais pas pourquoi il l'a fait.  / ...I don't know why he did it.
> Il a volé une voiture. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. / ...I don't know why.
> 
> In the second sentence, "l'/it" represents the act of stealing a car (just as _ce qui_ represented the act of eating an apple when you were explaining the other example to yourself).  And so we still need a verb... hence the addition of did/_faire_.
> 
> Does that help at all?





Marie3933 said:


> Hello EdSteves,
> In your sentence, "it" is not the car (compare : _I don’t know why he stole it_).
> "it" = the sentence "he stole a car", the act of stealing a car, what you have just said before.
> -> to substitute a verb, an idea or a whole sentence, you have to use "le" or "ça" (neutral pronouns).
> _Je ne sais pas pourquoi il a fait *ça*. / Je ne sais pas pourquoi il *l’*a fait._



Fantastique! Exactly the type of explanation I was looking for!

Just one question for jann - in the first example _Il a volé une voiture. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il en a volé une_ why do we use 'en'? I thought that 'en' was used when it is replacing something where 'de' is present, but I can't think of a way in which 'de' could be used here.

Other than that, one more attempt from me to see if I've got it:

He says he is going to run the marathon; I don't know why he wants to do it.
_Il dit qu'il courra le marathon ; je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut le faire.
Il dit qu'il courra le marathon ; je ne sais pas pourquoi il en veut faire un._

Is this correct? Many thanks for the help.


----------



## Keith Bradford

EdSteves said:


> ... in the first example _Il a volé une voiture. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il en a volé une_ why do we use 'en'? I thought that 'en' was used when it is replacing something where 'de' is present...


 
Because the French really don't like leaving it out! The logic is _"I don't know why he stole one of them."_ (That's your "de".)

Otherwise, there's no particular reason why we English speakers don't feel it's necessary but the French do. Put it down to tradition.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

> Fantastique! Exactly the type of explanation I was looking for!
> 
> Just one question for jann - in the first example Il a volé une voiture. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il en a volé une why do we use 'en'? I thought that 'en' was used when it is replacing something where 'de' is present, but I can't think of a way in which 'de' could be used here.
> 
> Other than that, one more attempt from me to see if I've got it:
> 
> He says he is going to run the marathon; I don't know why he wants to do it.
> Il dit qu'il courra le marathon ; je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut le faire.
> Il dit qu'il courra le marathon ; je ne sais pas pourquoi il en veut faire un.
> 
> Is this correct? Many thanks for the help.



You use 'en' + number to express 'two of them, one of them, hundreds of them (or whatever)' (the 'en' here represents the 'of them' part). 

Combien de pommes veux-tu acheter ? J'en veux cinq. 
Combien de filles as-tu vues en villes ? J'en ai vu trois. (no agreement here as 'en' does not represent the direct object). 
Il a volé combien de voitures ? Il en a volé une. (voiture is feminine, hence 'une' not 'un'). 

Tu pourrais dire 'je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut en faire un' ('en' est placé *après* l'auxiliaire ou le premier verbe), mais il est plus naturel de dire 'je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut le faire'.


----------



## EdSteves

Keith Bradford said:


> Because the French really don't like leaving it out! The logic is _"I don't know why he stole one of them."_ (That's your "de".)
> 
> Otherwise, there's no particular reason why we English speakers don't feel it's necessary but the French do. Put it down to tradition.





je-ne-regrette-rien said:


> You use 'en' + number to express 'two of them, one of them, hundreds of them (or whatever)' (the 'en' here represents the 'of them' part).
> 
> Combien de pommes veux-tu acheter ? J'en veux cinq.
> Combien de filles as-tu vues en villes ? J'en ai vu trois. (no agreement here as 'en' does not represent the direct object).
> Il a volé combien de voitures ? Il en a volé une. (voiture is feminine, hence 'une' not 'un').
> 
> Tu pourrais dire 'je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut en faire un' ('en' est placé *après* l'auxiliaire ou le premier verbe), mais il est plus naturel de dire 'je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut le faire'.



This really has cleared it up for me. Thank you, once again, for the fantastic responses.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

De rien. En fait, avec ta première phrase, je dirais plutôt 

_J'ai mangé une pomme qui m'a rendu(e) malade. _

Ce n'était pas vraiment l'acte de manger la pomme qui t'a rendu malade - c'était cette pomme qui était vénéneuse.


----------



## EdSteves

je-ne-regrette-rien said:


> De rien. En fait, avec ta première phrase, je dirais plutôt
> 
> _J'ai mangé une pomme qui m'a rendu(e) malade. _
> 
> Ce n'était pas vraiment l'acte de manger la pomme qui t'a rendu malade - c'était cette pomme qui était vénéneuse.



Oui, en fait j'ai pensé ça quand j'ai lu la phrase, mais j'ai pris l'idée d'être correcte. Cependant, un autre point de grammaire - n'est-ce pas toujours 'rendue' plutôt que 'rendu' parce que la pomme est féminine? The PDO rule in English?


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

> Oui, en fait j'ai pensé ça quand j'ai lu la phrase, mais j'ai pris l'idée d'être correcte. Cependant, un autre point de grammaire - n'est-ce pas toujours 'rendue' plutôt que 'rendu' parce que la pomme est féminine? The PDO rule in English?



Peut-être que tu as raison. On attend des locuteurs natifs pour nous dire, mais jusqu'à maintenant personne ne nous a rien dit... 
Non, ici ce n'est pas la pomme qui est le COD. C'est la personne. Cela dépend du sexe. 

Cela m'a rendu malade. (garçon)
Cela m'a rendue malade. (fille)


----------



## Aoyama

Pour "voler" (et pratiquement pour tous les verbes), je préfère (comme Marie 3933, #6) 





> _Je ne sais pas pourquoi il a fait *ça/*cela_


ça/cela remplaçant "it" (I don't know why he did that serait aussi possible en anglais, mais peut-être moins naturel, alors que "je ne sais pourquoi il l'a fait" -hors contexte très particulier- me semble bizarre ou pas naturel).


----------

